# Saltar el stop



## lughofonia

Na Espanha, quando alguém não respeita o sinal de Stop diz-se coloquialmente que "se saltó el stop". Como seria a expressão coloquial análoga em português de Portugal e do Brasil? Eu diria, a pensar em Portugal, "não parar no Stop" ou "passar o STOP", mas não sei se são as mais habituais. Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil: furar o sinal.


----------



## Carfer

lughofonia said:


> Na Espanha, quando alguém não respeita o sinal de Stop diz-se coloquialmente que "se saltó el stop". Como seria a expressão coloquial análoga em português de Portugal e do Brasil? Eu diria, a pensar em Portugal, "não parar no Stop" ou "passar o STOP", mas não sei se são as mais habituais. Muito obrigado.



Se se refere ao sinal de paragem obrigatória num cruzamento, dizemos '_não parar no Stop_'. Se não se detiver no semáforo vermelho é que dizemos '_passar_' (_'passar o sinal vermelho')._


----------



## lughofonia

Carfer said:


> Se se refere ao sinal de paragem obrigatória num cruzamento, dizemos '_não parar no Stop_'. Se não se detiver no semáforo vermelho é que dizemos '_passar_' (_'passar o sinal vermelho')._


----------



## Dymn

Não se usa "_saltar_" ou "_pular_" no sentido figurado de faltar a algo em português?

_Sáltate el anuncio.
Hoy te has saltado clase._


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Não se usa "_saltar_" ou "_pular_" no sentido figurado de faltar a algo em português?
> 
> _Sáltate el anuncio.
> Hoy te has saltado clase._



Não. Não sei o que se diz agora, mas não me parece que seja isso. No meu tempo dizia-se simplesmente '_Faltei/vou faltar/ à aula de...'. 'Saltar' _poderá dizer-se no caso do anúncio, do capítulo de um livro, de um episódio de uma série, de um elemento de uma sequência que é omitido, mas, tanto quanto me apercebo, não no caso de uma aula. '_Pular_', julgo que em nenhum caso.


----------



## patriota

lughofonia said:


> diz-se coloquialmente que "se saltó el stop"


_O motorista passou direto pela placa (ou sinal) de "pare".
... "avançou" a placa.
... ignorou a placa.
... não respeitou a placa._


Dymn said:


> _Sáltate el anuncio._


Na variante brasileira, _saltar _é menos comum. A escolha seria *pular *_o anúncio/capítulo/episódio_.


Dymn said:


> _Hoy te has saltado clase._


_Você faltou hoje. 
Perdeu a aula de hoje._


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> Não. Não sei o que se diz agora, mas não me parece que seja isso. No meu tempo dizia-se simplesmente '_Faltei/vou faltar/ à aula de...'. _


Continua a ser igual. 
O resto soa-me a inglês: skip classes.


----------



## Dymn

patriota said:


> Na variante brasileira, _saltar _é menos comum. A escolha seria *pular *_o anúncio/capítulo/episódio_.


Só nesse significado ou em geral também? Quando fiz o Duolingo já há anos (  ) apenas aprendi o verbo _pular_ (a versão que ensinam é a brasileira), mas acho que é pouco comum em Portugal...


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Só nesse significado ou em geral também? Quando fiz o Duolingo já há anos (  ) apenas aprendi o verbo _pular_ (a versão que ensinam é a brasileira), mas acho que é pouco comum em Portugal...



Muito pouco comum mesmo, para não dizer inexistente (nessa acepção, claro).


----------



## patriota

Dymn said:


> Só nesse significado ou em geral também?


Em geral. Para nós, _saltar _é mais formal que _pular_.


----------



## gato radioso

E se fosse_ saltarse la ley _ou _saltarse las normas _ou _saltarse las órdenes, _qual seria a forma coloquial -se houvesse- para não dizer continuamente _descumprir_?


----------



## englishmania

infringir a lei
não seguir as regras
não respeitar as regras
não cumprir as regras
ignorar as regras
passar por cima da lei


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> E se fosse_ saltarse la ley _ou _saltarse las normas _ou _saltarse las órdenes, _qual seria a forma coloquial -se houvesse- para não dizer continuamente _descumprir_?



Coloquial, coloquial, talvez '_estar-se nas tintas para a lei/as regras'. 'Passar por cima da lei', _que a englishmania sugeriu, ainda guarda algum tom de coloquialidade, mas o nível de informalidade já é menor. '_Infringir', 'não cumprir', 'ignorar',  'desrespeitar/não respeitar',_ pertencem à linguagem padrão e podem ser usadas em qualquer contexto, técnico inclusive, se bem que, neste domínio, o que leva a palma é '_incumprir_', que raramente se ouve da boca de um leigo. A propósito, em Portugal não dizemos habitualmente '_descumprir_'. Não é que o termo não exista. Obviamente existe e não suscita nenhuma dificuldade de entendimento, simplesmente quase não se usa. Ou dizemos '_não cumprir_' ou então '_incumprir_', esta, como disse, mais no âmbito técnico/formal.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, diremos: descumprir, desprezar, desrespeitar, desdenhar (esta, mais formal), ignorar, passar por cima (esta, bem coloquial).

Uma forma ultra-coloquial, tabu mesmo, em certos ambientes é: _cagar para a lei_ ou _cagar e andar para as obrigações_.


----------



## gato radioso

Ok.
Vejo, então que não há um equivalente exacto para o nosso "saltar", porque quando _"te saltas un stop/una ley..." _essa ideia de "pular" traz implícito quase sempre o matiz de desacato, de irreverência. Não é só que ignorar uma obrigação (o que poderia ser devido à ignorância, ou por omissão), é fazê-lo voluntária e deliberadamente, com desrespeito.


----------



## Carfer

Nós podemos '_saltar_' um passo, uma etapa de um processo (imaginem que, no caso da procura de uma vacina para o coronavírus, se salta a fase dos testes em humanos, que, ao ler um livro, saltamos um capítulo ou. que, no recurso de uma decisão judicial, a lei manda recorrer directamente para uma instância superior, ignorando uma intermédia), mas é a única situação que, de momento, me ocorre em que aqui usamos '_saltar_' com sentido semelhante e, ademais,  na maioria dos casos, voluntária e deliberadamente. Ou seja, não encontro que seja aplicável a situações de simples desrespeito ou desobediência que não se integram num processo.


----------



## gato radioso

Bom, é verdade que nas duas línguas partilhamos esse significado de omitir um passo, um  capítulo...


----------

